# Mistake on the resident card



## Lunes2020 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hello everybody!

My family finally changed all our resident cards because of Brexit. 

My son was born in one place called Futian in China.His resident card is correct written.

The policia nacional made a mistake on my husband's resident card and put his place of birth FUTIAN GBR. They obviously mixed up the information. The correct place of birth should be COLEFORD GBR. 

We did not find the mistake until two hours later after we picked up the card yesterday. So he went back and ask them to correct. The woman police gave him a new receipt and said they will made a new card with the proper information. 

However, when we left the policia nacional in Elche, we discovered on the receipt (RESGUARDO), the woman put a wrong address which was the place we lived seven years ago and the property was sold already. So the card will be with the wrong address. 

Today,we went back again. The woman is very very very sorry but said nothing can be done because she passed all the information to Madrid yesterday. The new card will be ready in 30 days. 

What should we do if we got the card with the wrong address?

1. Can we ask the woman to change again in the policia office when we pick up the card in 45 days?
2. If we cannot ask her to do that, can we just apply another new card by providing all the documents again? Which form do we have to fill? EX 17 ? 

If anybody can help, we will be very very grateful!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Reply


Lunes2020 said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> My family finally changed all our resident cards because of Brexit.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the TIE issued under the WA?

I believe that the only way to get the address changed is to get an up to date padrón with your current address, & go through the EX23 process again.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought this topic might have been about the batch of early TIE's which were mistakenly issued with "Family member of EU citizen" written on them, I've still not heard of any official procedure to rectify those.

Both my wife an myself have such cards but TBH we're not really bothered and will probably wait until our 5 years are up when we can dob them in for permanent TIE's - but making doubly sure they don't perpetuate the error!


----------



## Lunes2020 (Sep 3, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> Reply
> 
> Are you talking about the TIE issued under the WA?
> 
> I believe that the only way to get the address changed is to get an up to date padrón with your current address, & go through the EX23 process again.


Thank you very much. It sounds crazy!!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Lunes2020 said:


> Thank you very much. It sounds crazy!!



I think this was/ is the case for any change of address. You were always meant to change your green card if you moved address and I assume that the same is true with TIE.


----------



## Lunes2020 (Sep 3, 2020)

kaipa said:


> I think this was/ is the case for any change of address. You were always meant to change your green card if you moved address and I assume that the same is true with TIE.


Of course we always update our address on green card. But for some reason, the policia system has the history of all our addresses (3 addresses in 8 years) and the silly woman click the oldest one and put the wrong address on the new resident card. We will have to correct it. It is not about update address, it is about to CORRECT a mistake!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Ahh...okay I see your problem. I imagine that they probably will say you have to redo everything again unless they the person who did it accepts responsibility.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

I would just bring the card when you receive back to the place where the mistake was made. Maybe bring along something with your new address on it.

For this to work you would have to go to the local post office if possible. They might for a fee hold the item for you. Again, maybe bring some paperwork.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lunes2020 said:


> Of course we always update our address on green card. But for some reason, the policia system has the history of all our addresses (3 addresses in 8 years) and the silly woman click the oldest one and put the wrong address on the new resident card. We will have to correct it. It is not about update address, it is about to CORRECT a mistake!


I _think, _but I don't _know_ for sure that there isn't a way to correct something that's a mistake other than do it again. If there is a fee to pay you can see if that can be waived, not so much because it's a large sum, but because it's a pain in the neck. To do that you'd probably need to get in touch with the woman who made the mistake and I'm not sure if that's a possibility. I would make sure that you are empadronado correctly at the address you want to appear on the card and also make sure that you are "dado de baja" (signed off/ deregistered) in all your other addresses.
Sounds like a giant cokc up actually and I hope you get it sorted out without too much difficulty


----------



## Lunes2020 (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks for everybody. We will have to wait for the new card before we decide what to do.


----------

